#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм глазами физика (электронная книга)

## Глеб Иванов

Фонд «Сохраним Тибет» издал электронную версию книги «Буддизм глазами физика»

Книга «Буддизм глазами физика» представляет собой описание буддизма с точки зрения физика-теоретика. Структура буддизма сравнивается в ней со структурой научной теории, а основные положения – с современным пониманием законов Вселенной. В частности, автор в доступной форме объясняет, как попытки построить теорию квантовой гравитации привели к открытиям, которые до сих пор не освещались в научно-популярной литературе, кардинально меняют наше представление о природе материи, пространства и времени и как возникающая на этой основе картина мироздания согласуется с буддийским учением о пустоте. 

Сергей Юрьевич Александров – физик-теоретик, специализирующийся на вопросах квантовой гравитации и теории суперструн. Закончил Санкт-Петербургский государственный университет в 1999 году со степенью магистра. В 2003 году там же защитил кандидатскую диссертацию и одновременно получил степень PhD в университете Париж-Юг XI во Франции. С 2005 года работает в университете Монпелье, где занимает сейчас должность руководителя научных исследований. Автор более 70 научных публикаций. С. Александров – практикующий буддист в традиции кагью тибетского буддизма. 

Вступление 

Я физик и одновременно буддист. Нет ли в этом противоречия? Как религиозные взгляды буддизма могут уживаться с научным мировоззрением? Каково буддийское и научное видение реальности и абсолютной истины? Что общего между квантовой гравитацией и буддийским пониманием «пустоты»? Вот некоторые из проблем, которые я бы хотел затронуть в этой книге. 

На самом деле эти проблемы, конечно, не новы. С самого начала знакомства западного мира с буддизмом многие были поражены практически полным отсутствием в этом учении мистических элементов и веры в сверхъестественное. Вместо традиционных религиозных верований они нашли, что буддизм основан на логике, знании и опыте, и поэтому даже предлагали рассматривать его не как религию, а как набор психофизических техник или как чистую философию. Более того, в последние десятилетия происходит непрерывный диалог между буддизмом и западной наукой. С одной стороны, все больше проводится исследований, посвященных изучению влияния буддийских медитативных практик на мозг человека, его психическое и моральное состояние и даже физическое здоровье. Результаты этих исследований доказывают на объективном уровне потрясающую эффективность таких практик. С другой стороны, достаточно широко обсуждаются захватывающие аналогии между различными аспектами буддийского мировоззрения и той картиной мира, которая возникла благодаря открытию квантовой механики в начале XX века. Например, подробному анализу этих аналогий посвящена книга американского астрофизика Вика Мэнсфилда [1]. Всевозможные стороны взаимодействия между буддизмом и наукой рассматриваются также в книгах знаменитого буддийского наставника Йонге Мингьюра Ринпоче [2] и Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV [3], где, помимо прочего, можно найти обсуждение огромной практической пользы, к которой может привести такое взаимодействие. 

Однако, как мне кажется, ни одно из этих направлений деятельности не дает исчерпывающих ответов на поставленные выше вопросы. Ведь буддизм не сводится ни к набору практик, помогающих при стрессе, ни к абстрактным представлениям о нашем физическом мире. Собственно говоря, он потому и является одной из мировых религий, что объединяет глубочайшую философию, основанную на определенных принципах и охватывающую как материальные, так и духовные аспекты мироздания, с конкретными методами, ведущими к духовному совершенству. В отрыве друг от друга или будучи редуцированы до каких-то ограниченных и прикладных целей, эти части теряют свой первоначальный смысл, становятся сухими и безжизненными. Именно поэтому мне кажется важным рассмотреть, как соотносятся с научным мировоззрением не только отдельные аспекты буддизма, но и сама структура этого учения, а также его основные принципы. Скромная попытка сделать это и представлена в этой книге. 

Кроме того, я хочу еще раз критически проанализировать те аналогии и параллели, которые часто проводятся между некоторыми буддийскими понятиями, с одной стороны, и научными представлениями – с другой. В частности, большинство таких аналогий опирается на выводы, полученные в результате развития квантовой механики и квантовой теории поля. Эти выводы достаточно широко известны, так как многократно освещались в научно-популярной литературе и становились объектом философских дискуссий. Однако со времени открытия этих теорий наука продвинулась достаточно сильно вперед. Сегодня ее передний фронт, отражающий наше понимание фундаментальных основ физического мира, пролегает там, где находится проблема квантовой гравитации. Суть этой проблемы в том, чтобы объединить законы квантовой механики с общей теорией относительности Эйнштейна или каким-либо ее обобщением, описывающим гравитацию. Решению этой проблемы и посвящена моя основная работа как физика-теоретика. И хотя она до сих пор остается нерешенной, в ходе исследований было получено много новых результатов, которые способны изменить наше представление о Вселенной таким же кардинальным образом, как открытие квантовой механики. Как мне кажется, некоторые из них замечательно вписываются в буддийскую концепцию, и я бы хотел вынести эти новые аналогии на суд читателя. 

Наконец, я использую эту книгу как возможность очередной раз обсудить распространенные заблуждения по поводу буддизма и различных его аспектов. Я лично сталкивался с ними, когда разговаривал о буддизме и его мировоззрении с разными людьми. Порой эти заблуждения могут принимать самые неожиданные формы и появляться там, где их совсем не ждешь. Надеюсь, что эта книга поможет развеять хотя бы некоторые из них. 

Книга в интернет-магазине издательства «Нартанг»: 
Электронная https://narthang.ru/product/buddizm-...tronnaya-kniga
Бумажная https://narthang.ru/product/buddizm-glazami-fizika

----------

Alex (07.05.2020), Владимир Николаевич (07.05.2020), Гошка (10.05.2020), Павел Зорин (22.06.2020)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Бдзуим глазами физика.

----------

Алик (07.05.2020)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

Подобного рода книги только плодят дилетантов. И полезны настолько же, насколько была бы полезна книга "Квантовая механика глазами визажистки".

----------


## Алик

Хм, где начинется мировоззрение, там заканчивается то, чему больше 40 лет учил Будда. Муха может всю жизнь биться о стекло рядом с открытой дверью...

----------


## Александр Кук

> Бдзуим глазами физика.


А жаль, мне кажется, что такие инициативы стоит приветствовать - особенно на русском языке - хотя бы из прагматических соображений привлечения внимания к буддизму образованных людей.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (08.05.2020)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А жаль, мне кажется, что такие инициативы стоит приветствовать - особенно на русском языке - хотя бы из прагматических соображений привлечения внимания к буддизму образованных людей.


Тогда этим физически-образованным людям придется терпеть физически-необразованных.

Помнится был спор, что не откроют бозон Хигса, потому что не коррелирует с буддийской философией. Но что-то открыли же.... и как-то надо c буддийской философией вязать теперь....

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> бозон Хигса, потому что не коррелирует с буддийской философией. ....


А что не так ?
чём не коррелирует

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А что не так ?
> чём не коррелирует


Ну была тема. Буддизм же не поддеживает идею элементарных несоставных частиц. Ан-атомизм так сказать. А в физике такие идеи есть.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну была тема. Буддизм же не поддеживает идею элементарных несоставных частиц. Ан-атомизм так сказать. А в физике такие идеи есть.


Где есть ? (ну в современной физике)
Кстати бозон Хиггса, кроме всего прочего, - вполне распадается

(это уже не говоря о сарвастивадах, где вполне есть представление о дхармах, ака - элементарных частицах (причём если рассматривать то как это традиционно  учат (см. напр. Донец А.М. "Базовая система дхармических категорий буддийских философов Центральной Азии") то буддийская теория дхарм это именно теория более элементарных частиц, а не атомов как это восприняли исследователи ранее при начале знакомства с буддизмом. 
а более глубокие рассмотрения буддийской "философии" ещё более коррелируют с современными представлениями физики (о чём и  автор книги данной темы))  
на всяк случай замечу, что в буддизме рассматривается и физическая материя)

----------

Вольдемар (10.05.2020)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Где есть ? (ну в современной физике)
> Кстати бозон Хиггса, кроме всего прочего, - вполне распадается
> 
> (это уже не говоря о сарвастивадах, где вполне есть представление о дхармах, ака - элементарных частицах (причём если рассматривать то как это традиционно  учат (см. напр. Донец А.М. "Базовая система дхармических категорий буддийских философов Центральной Азии") то буддийская теория дхарм это именно теория более элементарных частиц, а не атомов как это восприняли исследователи ранее при начале знакомства с буддизмом. 
> а более глубокие рассмотрения буддийской "философии" ещё более коррелируют с современными представлениями физики (о чём и  автор книги данной темы)  
> на всяк случай замечу, что в буддизме рассматривается и физическая материя)


В физике совсем элеметарными элементами считаются кварки. Их не удалось разложить или просветить насквозь.

Я в бозон Хигса особо не вникал. Знаю , что были прения на этот счет. У меня есть одноклассник, который занимался поиском бозона Хиггса на установке DZerro. Можно его спросить, но он очень далёк от буддизма.

К тому же физика - это материальная теория. А буддизм более гуманитарен.  Подходы довольно разные. Буддизм не поддерживает объективный анализ, например, метод двойного слепого контроля. Если кто-то достиг освобождения, то это может пройти незаметно для внешних наблюдателей.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В физике совсем элеметарными элементами считаются кварки. Их не удалось разложить или просветить насквозь.
> 
> .


В свободном состоянии не наблюдаются.
Вообще довольно схоже например с составляющими рупа дхарм.  (есть и такое)

А про то, что используют "цвет" в описании кварков ... дальше промолчу (дзокчэн, однако)




> Я в бозон Хигса особо не вникал.


А зачем упомянули )




> К тому же физика - это материальная теория. А буддизм более гуманитарен...


В буддизме рассматривают и материю.
Рупа.
(кстати, в старых переводах на тибетский(или может точнее: в дзокчэн), а также в переводах на китайский: "цвет" 
(или напр. в (возможно старейшей) даршане индуизма вайшешике)
да и даже в сарвастивадах (саутрантика, вайбхашика) прямое значение цвет-форма\образ используемое для обозначения видимого и уже от этого основного переносимое на название всего материального и материи)




> Буддизм не поддерживает объективный анализ,


Для материи какраз поддерживает, начиная от "сопротивляемости"(санскр. сапратигха) тообишь две материальные частицы (равного уровня) не могут занимать одну позицию в точке пространства-времени, и т.д.

(п.с. в буддизме много чего есть, только для этого надо с соответствующими учениями  по соответствующим учебникам (или разделам) знакомиться,

также как напр. и в западной науке физику не изучают по учебникам психологии или космологию иль анатомию по пирамиде Маслоу,  т.п., ходя некая "мировоззренческая общность"(или так сказать общие черты некоей парадигмы) во всех областях научного знания присутствует )

----------


## Александр Кук

> Тогда этим физически-образованным людям придется терпеть физически-необразованных.


Это не самое страшное в жизни.




> Помнится был спор, что не откроют бозон Хигса, потому что не коррелирует с буддийской философией. Но что-то открыли же.... и как-то надо c буддийской философией вязать теперь....


вопрос в том, где в физике буддийские корреляты, книжка, как я понимаю, как раз об этом

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> также как напр. и в западной науке физику не изучают по учебникам психологии или космологию иль анатомию по пирамиде Маслоу,  т.п., ходя некая "мировоззренческая общность"(или так сказать общие черты некоей парадигмы) во всех областях научного знания присутствует )



Что касается общности --- физика материальная наука и на неё действует критерий Поппера о фальсифицируемости. То есть на каждую теорию потенциально могут найтись контрпримеры. А другие науки нефальсифицируемы. Буддизм тоже не фальсифицируем. То есть утверждения настолько общие, что контр-пример найти потенциально невозможно. Мне вот например идея непостоянства заходит последнее время. Я не могу найти контр-пример, то есть найти постоянную вещь или идею.

(Кстати у Маслоу не было пирамиды. У него были ценности, но без пирамиды. В википедии написано было)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если кто-то достиг освобождения, то это может пройти незаметно для внешних наблюдателей.


Не совсем так, поскольку есть Вимамсака сутта, позволяющая человеку, не способному проницательно познавать ум другого, опытным путём удостовериться — является ли некий индивид Татхагатой, т.е. истинно просветлённым, или нет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что касается общности --- физика материальная наука и на неё действует критерий Поппера о фальсифицируемости. То есть на каждую теорию потенциально могут найтись контрпримеры. А другие науки нефальсифицируемы. Буддизм тоже не фальсифицируем. То есть утверждения настолько общие, что контр-пример найти потенциально невозможно.
> )


Да Вы сейчас все науки кроме физики - ненаучными обьявили )




> Мне вот например идея непостоянства заходит последнее время. Я не могу найти контр-пример, то есть найти постоянную вещь или идею.


материальных вещей - не найдёте

а так то например :
...
число Пи,
.... факт смерти В.И. Ленина,.... понятие "горшок", .... непостоянство материальных вещей\тел, ....

(в действительности много чего есть постоянного, в том числе и рассматриваемое буддизмом, но это не материальные вещи)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Да Вы сейчас все науки кроме физики - ненаучными обьявили )
> 
> 
> материальных вещей - не найдёте
> 
> а так то например :
> ...
> число Пи



Критерий Поппера только к материальным наукам применим. К другим неприменим. Математика почти нефальсифицируема.  Аксиомы например и не доказываются и не опровергаются. Ни точки, ни бесконечной прямой в природе не существует. Но в то же время теория является обобщением определенного опыта.





> (в действительности много чего есть постоянного, в том числе и рассматриваемое буддизмом, но это не материальные вещи)


например?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Не совсем так, поскольку есть Вимамсака сутта, позволяющая человеку, не способному проницательно познавать ум другого, опытным путём удостовериться — является ли некий индивид Татхагатой, т.е. истинно просветлённым, или нет.


Субъективный метод есть. А вот объективный, типа двойного слепого контроля ?

----------


## Александр Кук

Ты смотри, кто-то уже прочитал.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Критерий Поппера только к материальным наукам применим. К другим неприменим. Математика почти нефальсифицируема.  Аксиомы например и не доказываются и не опровергаются. Ни точки, ни бесконечной прямой в природе не существует. Но в то же время теория является обобщением определенного опыта.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> например?


А приведённых примеров мало что ли )

В буддизме в действительности детально рассматривается (причём начиная уже с саутрантики) всё более детально и скрупулёзно, например :
есть и постоянное и не вечное (напр.:  бывающие идеи не соответствующие действительности)
есть и постоянное и вечное (напр.: идея соответствующая действительности, или истинные факты и т.п.)
есть постоянно  постоянное (напр.: охватывающее или вмещающее пространство)
есть такое постоянное которое временно непостоянно (напр. пространство комнаты или любое пространство имеющее границы или кемто\чемто ограниченное)
и тд.

много чего в буддизме есть друг кагьюпа, но много чего и вынесено из рассмотрения в будд-тырнетах, бо и не снилось  жёстко-весь-буддизм-и-всё о-буддизме-знатокам )
вынесено и выдавлено из рассмотрения путём - насмешок, сарказма, клеймения, тролинга как толстого так и тонкого, ...  и т.д.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Субъективный метод есть. А вот объективный, типа двойного слепого контроля ?


А зачем нужна такая объективность, если буддизм, к примеру, Типитаки, не претендует на что-либо, кроме методики выхода из океана страданий или колеса перерождений?

----------

Мансур (08.05.2020)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> есть такое постоянное которое временно непостоянно (напр. пространство комнаты или любое пространство имеющее границы или кемто\чемто ограниченное)
> и тд. .


эта фраза сделала мой вечер ))) я такой мысли еще не встречал )))

----------

Юй Кан (08.05.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> эта фраза сделала мой вечер ))) я такой мысли еще не встречал )))


 :Smilie: 
Некоторых уже уделывает - постоянство непостоянства материального
А вообще есть фразы и понаворотистей
И эт только ещё саутрантика )

Смысл той фразы в том, что:
 например "пространство разворачивающейся(иль сворачивающнйся) Вселенной":
пространство как таковое по сути - постоянно, но пространство расширяющейся\сужающейся Вселенной (ограниченное границами Вселенной) - непостоянно(оно(пространство Вселенной) же расширяется\сужается, изменяется), но эта изменчивость пространства - временна (пока существует Вселенная) 

Тоже например и пространство комнаты - постоянное(по сути пространства), но временно непостоянно (пока существуют пол, стены, потолок - кои в зависимости от условий температуры, влажности и т.п. - постоянно изменяются*(расширяются, сужаются и т.д.)), временно непостоянно так как когда разрушаться пол стены потолок - само пространство занимаемое комнатой останется.

*хоть нами это непосредственно зрением не наблюдается, так как данное непостоянство "тонкое"

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> само пространство занимаемое комнатой останется.


ладно, тогда как буддизм относится к тому, что пространство трехмерно ?  Ему присуща эта величина или она навеяна восприятием ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ладно, тогда как буддизм относится к тому, что пространство трехмерно ?  Ему присуща эта величина или она навеяна восприятием ?


Несовсем понимаю, а что гдето у когото пространство - плоское ?

Вот знаете "по-русски" говорят _четыре стороны света_, в буддийский текстах даже в обиходной речи чаще всего говорится _десять направлений_, тоесть -  четыре наших основных (север, юг, восток и запад), четыре промежуточных (северо-восток, северо-запад, юго-восток и юго-запад) и два  вертикальных (зенит и надир)
(хотя,  все -охватывающее -вмещающее пространство, оно вообщем характеризируется как беспрепятственное  неограниченное)
это же например используется в аналогии для ума: "подобно пространству"

----------


## Александр Кук

> Ты смотри, кто-то уже прочитал.


Интересно, что одна из основных идей книги Александрова - это отказ от поиска параллелей между буддизмом и физикой по модальности "что" (пространство, вакуум), он считает, что лучше по модальности "как". Что происходит с нашими понятиями, концепциями при углублении познания мира? Они размываются, становятся менее определенными (вспоминаем соотношение неопределенностей Гейзенберга), а иной раз и вообще пересматриваются. У него кажется есть отдельная глава, в которой он показывает перспективу отказа от понятия пространства-времени на так сказать последних глубинах глубин физмира. Всему этому (размыванию, отказу) он видит параллели и в буддизме.

----------


## Александр Кук

Я перестал понимать, почему буддисты используют метафору пространства, как и вообще что-то пишут о пространстве, когда вспомнил, что Земля мчится вокруг Сонца со скоростью 30 км-с, а Солнце - вокруг центра галактики забыл с какой скоростью. Я думаю, что буддисты узнали об этом только благодаря Копернику и позднейшему знакомству с западной наукой. ЧННР говорил, что перебравшись на Запад, он встретил монгольского ламу, который не сомневался в том, что Земля плоская. Монгольские степи производят впечатление плоскости. Подозреваю, что понятие "пространства" в буддизме - это прямое производное от обыденного восприятия.

Более того, мне кажется, что везде, где в буддийских текстах используется слово "пространство", надо рядом с ним в скобочках поставить слово "Земля", потому что нам мерещится пространство под носом и в 10 направлениях вокруг нас только потому, что мы - на Земле, понятие "пространства" для нас имеет смысл только в системе отсчета, связанной с Землей.

А в системе отсчета, связанной с черной дырой в центре Млечного Пути, "пространство" у нас под носом - это нечто, несущееся с бешенной скоростью по сложной траектории.

----------


## Александр Кук

О наблюдаемой Вселенной говорят, что она на больших расстояниях плоская, потому что на таких масштабах с очень хорошей точностью в ней работает метрика Минковского, пространство-время не кривое, но 4мерное, конечно, а не 2 или 3мерное. Пространство-время "плоское" на больших масштабах потому, что материи не так много, между сгустками материи (галактиками и их скоплениями) - гигантские расстояния, на много превосходящие характерный размер этих сгустков, и поэтому "в среднем" получается "плоская" картинка.

----------


## Александр Кук

Лет 25 назад ЕСДЛ на встрече с физиками вкратце обрисовал космологию Калачакра-тантры примерно так: от предыдущего космического цикла остаются частицы пространства и ветры кармы существ того цикла, которые и выдувают из частиц пространства нашу вселенную. Откуда в Калачаркра-тантре "частицы пространства"? Квантовать пространство и сейчас еще толком не умеют (см книгу Александрова). Я это понимаю так.) Махаянисты в целом, а уж тибетские буддисты с их тертонами тем более - великолепные контактеры. И поэтому наши старшие братья по разуму, которые зачем-то "пасут" буддистов уже не одну тысячу лет, "шепнули"  им об этих частицах, чтобы они солиднее выглядели, когда придет время.)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А жаль, мне кажется, что такие инициативы стоит приветствовать - особенно на русском языке - хотя бы из прагматических соображений привлечения внимания к буддизму образованных людей.


Это не ко мне, это к дизайнеру обложки  :Smilie: 

Но вообще, не вижу никакой пользы в привлечении внимания образованных людей к буддизму. И никакой пользы этих гонзо-книжек от людей, которые не разбираются в буддизме, но всегда готовы на интересе к буддизму срубить немножко бабла, тоже не вижу.

----------

Мансур (09.05.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (09.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

> Это не ко мне, это к дизайнеру обложки 
> 
> Но вообще, не вижу никакой пользы в привлечении внимания образованных людей к буддизму. И никакой пользы этих гонзо-книжек от людей, которые не разбираются в буддизме, но всегда готовы на интересе к буддизму срубить немножко бабла, тоже не вижу.


Нет, это именно к вам, а не к дизайнеру обложки. Особенно с учетом того, что вы написали, у вас просто глаз заточен соответствующим образом, поэтому вам и мерещится "Бдзуим". Мне такое в голову не пришло. Заметьте, что в вашем Бдзуим'е 6 букв, а в слове "буддизм" 7, как и на обложке. )

----------


## Александр Кук

Напомню  тривиальное соображение, которое легчайше придет в голову любому не-гуманитарию, ценящему естественнонаучное знание, с образованием чуть выше школьного.

Понятия, отнесенные к какой-то системе отсчета, имеют смысл до тех пор, пока эта система отсчета существует. Нет Земли - нет системы отсчета, связанной с Землей. Земля движется, поэтому любому не-гуманитарию, ценящему естественнонаучное знание, с образованием чуть выше школьного, самоочевидно, что естественной мерой энергии системы отсчета, связанной с Землей, является характерная кинетическая энергия Земли. 

Если на Земле происходят процессы с энергиями, сопоставимыми с энергией движения Земли, то стоит насторожиться. Если же энергетика интересующих нас процессов намного меньше, то Земле без разницы, что мы на ней делаем и все понятия в системе отсчета Земля имеют смысл. Наверное, одним из первых на таком масштабе думал отечественный геофизик Кропоткин лет 60 назад, родственник известного российского анархиста. Он оценил суммарную энергию землетрясений магнитуды 5-6 в год и показал, что она сопоставима с кинетической энергией вращения Земли. Отсюда он предположил корреляцию между землетрясениями и скоростью вращения Земли. Через 30 лет его ученики показали, что это действительно так и определили направление причинно-следственной связи: крупные землетрясения могут быть следствием изменения скорости вращения Земли.

Смерть Иисуса и намерение Будды уйти из жизни сопровождались землетрясениями, рождение бодхисаттв - то же. Если мы оценим условный энергетический эквивалент радужного тела, то он не слишком далек от одной из вращательных мод Земли (вращательное движение Земли - сложная штука).

Поэтому я не уверен в том, что система отсчета Земля так уж незыблема по отношению к казалось бы невинному занятию под названием медитация. Эти идеи кмк самоочевидны любому не-гуманитарию, ценящему естественнонаучное знание, с образованием чуть выше школьного, )

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть давняя уже метафора-сравнение внешних и внутренних путей познания...

Внешний (научный) путь -- расширение сферы познанного, сопровождающееся увеличением поверхности соприкосновения познанного с непознанным. Т.о., чем более человек знает о мире, тем шире поле его незнания. В перспективе этот путь неисчерпаем и бесконечен.

Внутренний (духовный) путь -- устремлённость ко всё более и более полному самопознанию, что характерно и для правильного буддизма. Это путь, ведущий к внутреннему центру человека, а не к дальним окраинам Вселенной...

При этом внешний путь неизбежно приводит к опытам и экспериментам, на которых он и основывается. И сопровождается он, бывает, катастрофами, наносящими вред природе.  Тогда как правильный внутренний путь требует от следующего им бережного отношения к окружающему миру.

На всякий случай: не собираюсь утверждать, будто внешний/научный (частью которого служит, к примеру, и медицина) путь порочен и вреден для человеков. Хотя... почти всё серьёзное, что изобретает человек, оформляется, прежде всего, в виде оружия: ныне -- и биологического.

----------


## Александр Кук

Я только что оценил (см Публичные сообщения) кинетическую энергию движения Земли по орбите и кинетическую энергию суточного вращения Земли. Их сравнение с условной энергетической оценкой радужного тела показывает, что она меньше первой на 15 порядков и второй - на 11, т.е. ну совершенно пренебрежимо мала и поэтому по отношению к этим модам движения Земле совершенно безразличны процессы такого масштаба на ней (даже если бы они происходили). 

Однако суточным вращением вращательное движение Земли не исчерпывается, есть еще нутация и прецессия, они медленнее и поэтому их характерная энергия на порядки меньше.

----------


## Александр Кук

Сравнение буддизма с физикой по "что" в книге Александрова, судя по всему, осталось только на запредельном уровне, которым для физики является теория объединения всех фундаментальных взаимодействий (о ней физики только мечтают, начиная с А.Эйнштейна), а для буддизма - природа Будды.  И то, и другое - это источник всего сущего. Мне кажется, что автор сообщения на Дхарме, на которого я уже ссылался, высказал интересную мысль о том, что не похоже, чтобы это было одним и тем же. Т.е. природа Будды - это одно, а уровень теории всего - другое.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нет, это именно к вам, а не к дизайнеру обложки. Особенно с учетом того, что вы написали, у вас просто глаз заточен соответствующим образом, поэтому вам и мерещится "Бдзуим". Мне такое в голову не пришло. Заметьте, что в вашем Бдзуим'е 6 букв, а в слове "буддизм" 7, как и на обложке. )


Да не мерещится, там действительно буквы расположены по-дурацки. Тот, кто выбрал поделить слово на «Буд», «ди» и «зм» (или 3M?) явно не хотел, чтобы его читали слева направо. А если прочитать сверху вниз, получается «Бздуим», а потом глаз переходит на «глазами физика». Не придумал, куда последнюю «д» вставить.

Ну и заставляет задуматься, это просто дизайнер обложки такой творческий человек, или это книга такая несерьёзная, что ей выбрали такой дизайн обложки.

----------

Alex (09.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

> Да не мерещится, там действительно буквы расположены по-дурацки. Тот, кто выбрал поделить слово на «Буд», «ди» и «зм» (или 3M?) явно не хотел, чтобы его читали слева направо. А если прочитать сверху вниз, получается «Бздуим», а потом глаз переходит на «глазами физика». Не придумал, куда последнюю «д» вставить.
> 
> Ну и заставляет задуматься, это просто дизайнер обложки такой творческий человек, или это книга такая несерьёзная, что ей выбрали такой дизайн обложки.


Я уже обратил ваше внимание на то, что из слова в 7 букв не может получиться слово в 6 букв. Только посредством специальной интерпретации, вы и ваши со товарищи находите какие-то очень странные "поводы" для размышления о содержании книги. Ее научный редактор - А.Терентьев, вот повод задуматься о серьезности этой книги.

Если же вас интересует мнение художника-дизайнера о содержании книги буддиста, физика-теоретика, специалиста по теории струн о буддизме, то я даже не знаю, что сказать по поводу такой... дичи.

----------


## Александр Кук

Когда-то участвовал в создании макета обложки к одной книжке, пришел в гости к художнику вместе с заказчиком. Художник нарисовал такое, что мне было тошно на это смотреть. У меня не было сомнений, что тем самым он выразил свое негативное отношение к автору книги, но у меня также не было сомнений, что он вообще ничего или почти ничего не понимал в содержании этой и других книг этого автора (с моей точки зрения, а не с его, разумеется). Заказчик был большим дипломатом, почти по профессии и только спросил, можно ли что-то изменить в обложке. Художник согласился. Я не дипломат, мне этот художник был совершенно ни к чему и поэтому я ему в двух словах объяснил, какие обычно делают обложки к книжкам такого типа. Такая в результате и была опубликована.

Я не знаю конфессиональной принадлежности этого художника, но не удивился бы если бы узнал, что он православный. Это и была его "заточка", определившая его "видение". Православие - просто пример жесткой априорной позиции.

----------


## Алик

> . Православие - просто пример жесткой априорной позиции.


В каждой религии есть святые, основатель школы дзен Кван Ум ничего против не имел монахов  католического монастыря и даже читал им лекции. Если интересно, можно найти факты в сети ( кому нужно, найдёт).
Это я к тому, что святость не зависит от конфессии  и не имеет жесткой априорной позиции.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ...
> А в системе отсчета, связанной с черной дырой в центре Млечного Пути, "пространство" у нас под носом - это нечто, несущееся с бешенной скоростью по сложной траектории.


А в чём ? 
это нечто несётся с бешенной скоростью по сложной траектории

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> ...встретил монгольского ламу, который не сомневался в том, что Земля плоская. Монгольские степи производят впечатление плоскости. Подозреваю, что понятие "пространства" в буддизме - это прямое производное от обыденного восприятия.


Говорят, что Шакьямуни когда объяснял про землю, то брал кожуру апельсина и на ней показывал. Её можно и по плоскости разложить и как сферу рассматривать. То есть на самом деле он сумел удовлетворить и плоскоземельных и круглоземельных.




> Более того, мне кажется, что везде, где в буддийских текстах используется слово "пространство", надо рядом с ним в скобочках поставить слово "Земля", потому что нам мерещится пространство под носом и в 10 направлениях вокруг нас только потому, что мы - на Земле, понятие "пространства" для нас имеет смысл только в системе отсчета, связанной с Землей.
> 
> А в системе отсчета, связанной с черной дырой в центре Млечного Пути, "пространство" у нас под носом - это нечто, несущееся с бешенной скоростью по сложной траектории.



Это да, есть разночтения. Только надо понимать, что нет движения относительно пространства. Есть движение относительно других предметов в пространстве.

----------


## Александр Кук

> В каждой религии есть святые, основатель школы дзен Кван Ум ничего против не имел монахов  католического монастыря и даже читал им лекции. Если интересно, можно найти факты в сети ( кому нужно, найдёт).
> Это я к тому, что святость не зависит от конфессии  и не имеет жесткой априорной позиции.


Если бы вы знали то, что я пишу в теме о каноническом сравнении буддизма и христианства, то у вас не возникло бы этого возражения. Я согласен с мнением о том, что сравнивая религии надо исходить не из слов, а из трупов (т.е. сравнивать факты о максимах опыта, а не их богословско-филосфское сопровождение), и тогда между религиями практически не остается существенных различий. 

Православие в данном случае было упомянуто в очень конкретном контексте, который я до конца не описал. Жесткая позиция православия именно в этом контексте проявляется в том, что приверженцы автора того учения, об обложке к книжке которого шла речь,  для возвращения в РПЦ, т.е. допущения к причастию, должны пройти специальный  обряд присоединения.

Святые могут говорить, что угодно, но когда дело касается взаимоотношений церкви и мирян, то ситуация выглядит так. Если вы придете в храм РПЦ и скажете на исповеди, что вы буддист и не планируете отказываться от этого, то вас не допустят к причастию. Католики терпимее, но думаю, что на уровне КЦ нет спецдокументов Папы, разрешающих священникам допускать к причастию буддистов, которые не собираются отказываться от буддизма.

----------


## Александр Кук

Благодаря Александрову я наконец понял, зачем буддизму (махаяны) физика. Зачем буддизм физику понятно, Александров об этом четко пишет: физика расширяет наши знания о мире, но не трансформирует сознание ученого, а буддизм как раз этим и занимается. Но зачем буддизму физика? 

Вопрос надо уточнить: что может сделать физика с махаяной? ) 

Как кагьюпинец Александров знает о радужном теле, как физик он понимает, что это не аннигиляция, а не понятно что (с физточки зрения). Дальше надо сделать то, что уже сделал автор с Дхармы, на которого я неоднократно ссылался: соединить гипотезу о тождестве или существенной близости максим устремлений буддизма махаяны и физики (природа Будды и уровень объединение фундаментальных взаимодействий, это и точка зрения Александрова) с этим эмпирическим фактом. Вывод: радужное тело показывает, что эта гипотеза  не верна. Природа Будды, выраженная в нем - это не уровень объединения, иначе должна быть аннигиляция.

В первом приближении этого более чем достаточно для понимания того, что может сделать физика с махаяной. Поставить махаяну на место, т.е. пустота внешнего мира ей не по плечу.)

У меня почти нет сомнений, что на уровне одного физика-профессионала, конкретно, Александрова или любого другого приличного  физика-буддиста (тибетского), радужное тело как факт введено в оборот.   Но для того, чтобы ввести его в оборот хотя бы на уровне кулуаров мало быть просто буддистом и просто физиком.) Я согласен с автором с Дхармы, что если бы М.Б.Менский был буддистом, то только потому что он пытался ввести сознание в физику, он был бы бодхисаттвой 564 уровня.) (Просто вспомните о том, что такое физика без сознания - это атомное оружие и атомная энергетика, термоядерное оружие и скоро термоядерная энергетика и многое, многое другое, а что же тогда физика с сознанием? Это способность уничтожать и творить миры, вселенные! А что такое природа Будды? Это связь с нашими старшими братьями по разуму, которые не позволят уничтожить вселенную, а самоубийство - это наша, внутренняя проблема.)))

Нужно быть бохисаттвой 15743 уровня, чтобы ввести радужное тело в оборот хотя бы на уровне кулуаров, т.е. не только для физиков-буддистов.)

*P.S.* У всех остальных школ-направлений махаяны вообще нет никаких (хотя бы в принципе) наблюдаемых невооруженным глазом, приборно измеряемых проявлений природы Будды. Одни разговоры и мечты о ней. )

Даешь внедрение радужного тела в теоретическую физику!)

----------


## Александр Кук

> А в чём ? 
> это нечто несётся с бешенной скоростью по сложной траектории


Спасибо за вопрос, у меня тут есть домашняя заготовка, щас я ее тут размещу. Ответ на ваш вопрос: ответ мы с вами знаем, благодаря Копернику, но не философии махаяны.

Вот моя домашняя заготовка.)

Я из несоответствия радужного тела отмеченному выше тождеству максим  и того, что писал выше о пространстве, делаю такой вывод: внешний, физический мир махаяне не по плечу. 

Постигать пустоту собственного я и даже творить чудеса на масштабе своего тела (сиддхи) – это предел. То, что махаяна не компетентна в физическом мире даже в минимальной степени по сравнению с  физикой – это понятно, пощадим буддизм, не будем требовать от него совершенно невозможного _для людей_. Но релятивизм понятия «пространство», о котором я писал выше, который не акцентирован в махаяне, простить нельзя. Если уж махаянцы претендуют на пустоту (номинальность) внешнего мира, то они просто обязаны были релятивизировать понятие пространства и на много сотен лет раньше Коперника дать понять об этом.

Гелиоцентрические идеи и идеи о вращении Земли вокруг своей оси были еще в Древней Греции, но махаянцам не было дела до этого – почему? Потому что Будда Шакьямуни «закрыл» фундаментальную любознательность, провозгласив примат прагматики стремления к нирване, и тем самым сделал цивилизационный выбор. Для махаяны он означал не понимание того, что обычное понятие пространства связано с системой отсчета.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Спасибо за вопрос, у меня тут есть домашняя заготовка, щас я ее тут размещу. Ответ на ваш вопрос: ответ мы с вами знаем, благодаря Копернику, но не философии махаяны.
> Вот моя домашняя заготовка.)
> .


То за что уважаемого Коперника чуть не сожгли в шестнадцатом веке прекрасно уже знали  в Индиях минимум(ну минимум, исходя из принятых датировок известных текстов) веков на десять раньше.
А Вы Сутры Махаяны хоть читали ? Напр. Аватамсака Сутры
И это притом, что то что выше в этой теме писал, это вобщет Хинаяна, причём сутрантика - общее мировоззрение Сутр Агам (параллельный аналог на пали Сутты Никай), это ещё обще бытовой язык, ещё без того абстрагирования от бытовой речи что в Абхидхарме.

А есть же ещё тексты по научным дисциплинам Индий общих для всех индизмов, начиная языкознанием и заканчивая химией да математикой астрономией
Часть которых есть в тибетском Тэнгьюре(Танжур, Данжур), а ряд и не входит в данное Собрание - но есть и в переводе на тибетский. 

Вообщем - двойка с минусом* Вам по домашнему заданию : )
(*минус ещё за то, что как-то-умудрились) "десять направлений" уплостить ; ))

(п.с. да и знакомиться с теми или иными знаниями тех или иных научных дисциплин - надо по соответствующим учебникам, а не пытаться образно говоря понять "астрономию по "пирамиде Маслоу""
плюс учитывать диахронию при рассмотрении индийского наследия ( а это например только по периоду существования Наланды более полутора тысяч лет преемственности университетского образования, научных исследований и направлений там преподаваемых )
да и то что индийская научная мысль была практически уже окончательно  уничтожена не могущими это ещё понять англичанами и слабообразованными нео-адвайтистами\-ведантистами, например  _навья ньяя_ только сейчас начала становиться понятной западной научной мысли, или напр. Бхартрихари только лет пятьдесят как более менее нормально начал понемногу пониматься современными языковедами хоть изучался например китайскими буддистами проходившими обучение в Индиях более тысячи лет назад)

----------


## Александр Кук

*Владимир Николаевич*, вы куда меня направили?  Аватамска-сутра  - большое собрание сутр, созданных в Индии в первые века н. э. С моей точки зрение, такая рекомендация - это стандартный прием забалтывания темы (загрузить оппонента чтением "на всю оставшуюся жизнь") вместо того, чтобы возразить по существу парой слов.

А возразить вам, Владимир Николаевич, нечем, потому что если бы в тысячелетних традициях философских разговоров о страдании махаяны был бы хоть малейший намек на аналог научного подвига Коперника, то это было бы давным давно уже всем на свете известно.

Нет в махаяне и никогда не было никакого пространства, только проекция обыденного восприятия, т.е. в системе координат Земля. Не по плечу махаяне пустота (номинальность) внешнего мира. Слабо.)

Все, Владимир Николаевич, с пространством в махаяне мне все ясно. Нет его там, а вы же можете писать, что угодно. В качестве аргумента я приму только прямое и однозначное, понятное любому школьнику старше 15 лет) указание на аналог Коперника в махаяне.  Нет его и не может быть. )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А возразить вам, Владимир Николаевич, нечем, потому что если бы в тысячелетних традициях философских разговоров о страдании махаяны был бы хоть малейший намек на аналог научного подвига Коперника, то это было бы давным давно уже всем на свете известно.


" Коперник Индии " давным давно известен
Учился и преподавал в буддийском университете Наланда за десять веков до Николая Коперника

Как общеизвестно, то что даже астрономия Древней Греции вернулась в Европу посредством арабского мира от сохранившего её мира индоарийского (куда входила не только Индия времён расцвета буддизма, но и доисламская Центральная Азия с развитой буддийской научной культурой), и не только астрономия но и математика (в том числе и с индийскими разработками нуля(санскр. шунйа\шунья), системы позиционного счисления ... и другими и не только в математике), и другие научные достижения положившие начало уже современной западной науки причём начиная с системы лёгшей в основу современного университетского образования.

(п.с. ну а утверждения, что Махаяну вообще не интересовали научные знания в том числе и естественные науки, это вообще не знаю даже как назвать (точнее знаю, но воздержусь в рамках правил форума))
да и некий вненаучный(в стороне от науки и т.п) буддизм даже не только махаянский, эт тож какойто страннейший улёт, особенно с учётом того что с буддизмом и посредством буддийских университетов и образовательных центров наука то и распространялась в индо-китаях-азиях 
(джайнизм и ортодоксальный индуизм не очень "прозелитствовали" но конечно тож в стороне от развития науки не стояли) хотя напр. раннее распространение Дхармы(включающее и Махаяну и Тантры) в странах Индо-китая сейчас принято называть синкретизмом, да и тяжело провести жёсткие границы между "индизмами" в областях науки, искусства, культуры ... ))

----------


## Александр Кук

> " Коперник Индии " давным давно известен
> Учился и преподавал в буддийском университете Наланда за десять веков до Николая Коперника


Как фамилия?) Где он среди выдающихся ученых Наланды?
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Наланд...Наланды

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как фамилия?) Где он среди выдающихся ученых Наланды?
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Наланд...Наланды


фамилия ??? Вы это о чём касаемо ситуации ранее 10 века нашей эры в дали от средневековой Италии )))

ну а я вот о нём
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aryabhata
или Вы думаете, что за всю историю Наланды там было всего десяток учёных (кстати там и  индийские учителя дзокчэн преподавали, и вообщем программа образования и исследований включала многие научные дисциплины (и не только напр. математику и астрономию)  )

----------


## Александр Кук

> ну а я вот о нём
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aryabhata


Я очень рад за вас, что вы берете на себя ответственность писать статьи в Вики. Я горжусь вами, что вы героически "ложитесь на амбразуру" не имея в "рукаве" никакого, НИКАКОГО аналога ГЕЛИОцентрической системе Коперника. А всего лишь ГЕОцентрическую систему вашего ученого Наланды, хоть и с вращающейся Землей. Но от этого махаянское "пространства" солидней не стало. Оно все равно - проекция обыденного восприятия.)

----------


## Александр Кук

Да, хочу тут уточнить свое видение перспектив направления буддизм-физика, поставить махаяну на место.) Конечно, если Александров или любой другой физик-буддист поймет, что природа Будды не имеет отношения (см мой аргумент с радужным телом) к источнику всего сущего, понимаемому как уровень объединения всех фундаментальных взаимодействий (это точка зрения Александрова и думаю не его одного), то он скорее всего не будет это понимание как-то публично развивать.

Тем не менее в свете моих размышлений об обыденном происхождении махаянского понятия "пространство" отказ Александрова искать аналогии между физикой и буддизмом по вопросу "что" (кроме природы Будды) и акцент на вопросе "как", наводит меня на мысль, что Александров понимает, что понятие "пространство" в буддизме не может быть серьезно фундировано. На уровне быта, не более.)

Отказ же отождествлять природу Будды с источником всего сущего и с указанным уровнем физреальности для меня означает полный провал махаяны. Без этой параллели, без поисков физической аналогии природе Будды на уровне источника всего сущего она кмк становится просто еще одной сказочкой для взрослых, за которую как за очередную ложь во спасение будут по привычке цепляться сотни миллионов недостаточно образованных людей. Фланг в руки лидерам (администрации) такого цепляния.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я ...  А всего лишь ГЕОцентрическую систему вашего ученого Наланды, хоть и с вращающейся Землей. )


Западные историки науки конечно  тяжело здают позиций европупоцентризма руководствуясь принципом "точка зрения определяется местом нахождения задницы, тобишь местом сидения", но вот математики (напрр. Bartel Leendert van der Waerden ) и астрономы (напр. Hugh Thurston) видят что у нашего учёного из Наланды (прабабушки европейских университетов) отсутствуют ошибки Птолемея и вполне показывают что у Арйабхаты  - Гелиоцентрическая система. Причём Hugh Thurston последний кто высказался по этому вопросу (1994 год) и его уже никто не опроверг.

Ну а утверждение о отсутствии понятия _пространства_, даже при лишь наличии тригонометрии, это уже будет(точнее: есть) нонсенс.

----------


## Александр Кук

> Западные историки науки конечно  тяжело здают позиций европопоцентризма руководствуясь принципом "точка зрения определяется местом нахождения задницы, тобишь местом сидения", но вот математики (напрр. Bartel Leendert van der Waerden ) и астрономы (напр. Hugh Thurston) видят что у нашего учёного из Наланды (прабабушки европейских университетов) отсутствуют ошибки Птолемея и вполне показывают что у Арйабхаты  - Гелиоцентрическая система. Причём Hugh Thurston последний кто высказался по этому вопросу (1994 год) и его уже никто не опроверг.


В вашей статье в Вики читаем, что 




> Heliocentrism
> As mentioned, Aryabhata advocated an astronomical model in which the Earth turns on its own axis. His model also gave corrections (the śīgra anomaly) for the speeds of the planets in the sky in terms of the mean speed of the Sun. Thus, it has been suggested that Aryabhata's calculations were based on an underlying heliocentric model, in which the planets orbit the Sun,[34][35][36] though this has been rebutted.[37] It has also been suggested that aspects of Aryabhata's system may have been derived from an earlier, likely pre-Ptolemaic Greek, heliocentric model of which Indian astronomers were unaware,[38] though the evidence is scant.[39] The general consensus is that a synodic anomaly (depending on the position of the Sun) does not imply a physically heliocentric orbit (such corrections being also present in late Babylonian astronomical texts), and that Aryabhata's system was not explicitly heliocentric


Консенсус состоит в том, что система Арйабхаты не была явно гелиоцентричной. Если теперь вы так не считаете и консенсус уже в том, Арйабхата - это индийский Коперник, то так и напишите в Вики.)




> Ну а утверждение о отсутствии понятия _пространства_, даже при лишь наличии тригонометрии, это уже будет(точнее: есть) нонсенс.


Я только утверждал, что без движения Земли относительно Солнца у махаянцев было понятие пространства как проекция бытового представления о нем. У нас у всех, без всякой тригонометрии, вследствие просто  способности ориентироваться в окружающей среде, целенаправленно двигаться, есть представление о пространстве. Для тригонометрии другого и не нужно. Читал где-то, что индийские астрономы кажется первыми ввели подобие тригонометрии для своих астрономических вычислений, но это  не значит, что у них было понятие "пространства", выходящее за пределы быта. То есть геоцентрики.

Нам в быту гелиоцентрическая система Коперника до сих пор не нужна, если мы пешеходы на небольшие расстояния и не пользуемся современными системами локации. В языке Солнце до сих пор восходит и заходит, мы до сих пор любуемся восходами и закатами Солнца. Геоцентрика в нас до сих пор живет, как и в животных (не мигрирующих на слишком большие расстояния)

Если не удалось завалить меня литературой до конца жизни, то не опускайтесь хотя бы до того, чтобы приписывать мне то, что я не утверждал.




> Ну а утверждение о отсутствии понятия _пространства_ ... нонсенс.

----------


## Александр Кук

Честь и слава во веки веков Арйабхате, который возможно мог быть индийским Коперником.) Мне не жалко. 

Но если даже он и исповедовал в Наланде какой-нибудь тайный гелиоцентризм, то это еще совершенно не значит, что его идеи были осмыслены в философиях махаяны. Речь же в конце концов не об отдельных гениях, а о махаяне. Готов признать, что естественнонаучных гениев в Индии могло быть больше чем в Европе (вопреки прагматике нирваны Будды Шакьямуни)), но мы о них все еще мало знаем). 

Какое влияние тайный гелиоцентризм Арйабхаты оказал на понятие "пространства" в философии махаяны? Моя оценка на вскидку: никакого.

Как мы с вами помним, индийская цивилизация в древности была центрирована на уме (я это узнал из классификации цивилизаций Парибка). С моей точки зрения это значит, что после спеси раджи спесь философов была самым трудно меняемым элементом менталитета. Ну какое дело было философам Наланды до того, что какой-то там астроном Арйабхата начертил пару формул о движении небесных светил? Никакого.)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Какое влияние тайный гелиоцентризм Арйабхаты оказал на понятие "пространства" в философии махаяны? Моя оценка на вскидку: никакого.
> 
> Как мы с вами помним, индийская цивилизация в древности была центрирована на уме (я это узнал из классификации цивилизаций Парибка). С моей точки зрения это значит, что после спеси раджи спесь философов была самым трудно меняемым элементом менталитета. Ну какое дело было философам Наланды до того, что какой-то там астроном Арйабхата начертил пару формул о движении небесных светил? Никакого.)


По "системе (уважаемого востоковеда философа лингвиста\языковеда (кандидат филологических наук))  Парибка**" материально физ телесно ориентированной цивилизацией, является кстате - "китайская"(точнее "дальневосточная" так это и Кореи и Япония). 
А европейская направленность соответствует - речи.
Касаемо "ума"\читта (а применительно к данной системе классификации надо упомянуть - джняна ), кмк.(исходя и из других сообщений на форуме) Вы не поняли о чём там. Сердешно рекомендую ещё раз прослушать там где уважаемый Парибок говорит о основах индийской цивилизации (о именно индийском понимании атман, читта, джняна), это далеко не тривиально для западного понимания и если хотябы теоретически не вникнуть в это, то под умом (как и любой другой человек цивилизации "слова\речи") Вы будете продолжать понимать - речь (просто что внутреннюю, но речь).

Касаеможе буддийской  "философии"(просьба не путать с "филологией"), да и вообщем "философий" "индизмов" , то это с тем же успехом можно назвать и "психологией", 
и "метафизикой" в прямом смысле этого западного* слова как то что идёт после "физики" и в плане "индизмов" включает в себя и "физику".
(* именно западного, так как в разных цивилизациях и деление научного знания и деление областей науки - разное. то что в одних может быть сведено в одно в других может быть разнесено по разным дисциплинам, а то что разнесено по разным  сведено в одно. и т.п. и т.д)
(** а также буддиста-йогина линии дзокчэн)

----------


## Александр Кук

Почему мне интересна эта книга Александрова и в целом направление буддизм-физика?

Тем, что он отказался от поиска параллелей между буддизмом и физикой по вопросу "что" (пространство, вакуум) и ищет параллели по вопросу "как", но в то же время в самом конце вернулся к вопросу "что" при соотнесении природы Будды и уровня объединения всех фундаментальных взаимодействий. Если радужное тело - это реализация природы Будды, но в то же время и не аннигиляция, то что же это?

С пространством, как мы видели, возникают затруднения, поскольку практически до новейшего времени в буддийских странах господствовал геоцентризм.

----------


## Александр Кук

> ...


Рад, что вы смотрите лекции Парибка по классификации цивилизаций и знаете, что он йогин-дзогченпа. С моей точки зрения, он зря 4 года учился на физическом факультете ЛГУ, с тех пор он перепрограммировался и стал гуманитарием, забыв свою физическую молодость. Только так я могу понять его заявление о том, что его друзья-физики с полпинка могут объяснить радужное тело. С моей точки зрения такую чушь мог сказать только гуманитарий. Парибок этим заявлением кмк опозорил физфак ЛГУ, в котором учился 4 года. ) Не доросли его друзья-физики, как и все остальные, до радужного тела.) По простейшей причине (читаем книгу Александрова): физики не могут ввести сознание в физику. А радужное тело - это артефакт сознания адепта (Александров, конечно, о нем в книге не упоминает.).

----------


## Кокотик

> лекции Парибка по классификации цивилизаций и знаете, что он йогин-дзогченпа


йогин из парибка как из известной субстанции пуля. он еще основы нравственности не асилил

----------

Alex (17.05.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> йогин из парибка как из известной субстанции пуля. он еще основы нравственности не асилил


Вообщето он человек известный, и как учёный и как практик.
И реально уважаемый не только в русскоязычных буддийских кругах, но и например в Индии.

Но тут(в виртуале), конечно же все - Великие Йогины, высоконравственные созерцатели соц сетей, вконтактирующие с мудростью тырнетов

----------


## Кокотик

> Вообщето он человек известный, и как учёный и как практик.
> И реально уважаемый не только в русскоязычных буддийских кругах, но и например в Индии.
> 
> Но тут(в виртуале), конечно же все - Великие Йогины, высоконравственные созерцатели соц сетей, вконтактирующие с мудростью тырнетов


Мне даже лень буквы тратить, отвечая на подобную чепуху. Но ладно, из уважения к ресурсу. 

Если парибок такой известный для вас, значит вы должны знать об его уровне понимания нравственности, не так ли? Или вы смело "вывели" его нравственность из его широкой известности в узких кругах?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> .....


хоть обсуждать других и гадко*, точнее даже прегадко прегадко, но Вы вообще о чём, если можно конкретнеё

(* тем более людей действительно знающих и глубоко разбирающихся в своих областях знаний)

п.с. лично мне например уважаемый Парибок известен как специалист не только знающий о санскрите, но и как  профессионал  владеющий санскритом(а это  редкость даже среди учёных санскритологов) ), как специалист разбирающийся в тонкостях воззрений разных индизмов, ... встречающийся и общающийся с индийскими пандитами и шастри, с буддийскими учителями ...
как один из тех кто сейчас работает в развитии БуддДхармы в России на академическом уровне, наряду с уважаемым Андреем Терентьевым и другими 
и как например друг уважаемого Алекса Берзина
...

----------


## Кокотик

> п.с. лично мне например уважаемый Парибок известен как специалист не только знающий о санскрите, но и как  профессионал  владеющий санскритом(а это  редкость даже среди учёных санскритологов) ), как специалист разбирающийся в тонкостях воззрений разных индизмов


Ну и отлично. Допустим, специалист и профессионал. Я только хочу узнать, где тут ответ на мой вопрос о понимании нравственности Парибком?

Вы похоже не в состоянии удержать в своем внимании одну единственную мысль, а уже учите людей тому, что по вашему мнению хорошо, а что плохо. Не буду больше тратить на вас свое время.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> п.с. лично мне например уважаемый Парибок известен как специалист не только знающий о санскрите, но и как профессионал владеющий санскритом(а это редкость даже среди учёных санскритологов) ), как специалист разбирающийся в тонкостях воззрений разных индизмов, ... встречающийся и общающийся с индийскими пандитами и шастри, с буддийскими учителями ...
> как один из тех кто сейчас работает в развитии БуддДхармы в России на академическом уровне, наряду с уважаемым Андреем Терентьевым и другими
> и как например друг уважаемого Алекса Берзина
> ...





> Ну и отлично. Допустим, специалист и профессионал. Я только хочу узнать, где тут ответ на мой вопрос о понимании нравственности Парибком?
> 
> Вы похоже не в состоянии удержать в своем внимании одну единственную мысль, а уже учите людей тому, что по вашему мнению хорошо, а что плохо. Не буду больше тратить на вас свое время.


А Вы так и не привели примера понимания уважаемым Парибком нравственности.
Что не так.

Просто знаете, сейчас встречал разных тырнет деятелей пишущих всякую муть про Парибка, но извиняюсь: когда он уже Вопросы Милинды перевёл с пали, то большинство из них и о буддизме даже не задумывались, а некоторые ещё пешком под стол ходили а то и ещё не родились.
И пишущих там действительно муть, так как сами в том о чём там пишут - поверхностно, а то и вовсе не разбираются.

----------


## Alex

Обсуждать чужие недостатки в интернете - последнее дело, но, тем не менее, пару слов скажу.

Ничего не могу сказать против Парибка как ученого - санскритолога и буддолога, поскольку сам не особо разбираюсь в тематике. Но каким образом связан его перевод "Вопросов Милинды" или владение санскритом с его квалификацией как "йогина Великого совершенства"? Тексты дзогчена на санскрите не сохранились (их, возможно, на нем и не было никогда, это в большей степени уддиянская традиция), а пали тут вообще никаким боком. Можно быть знающим буддологом и при том вообще не буддистом (и к тому же дрянным человеком). Для того, чтобы можно было хотя бы косвенно судить о чужой практике и величать кого-то "йогином", нужны либо наблюдаемые сиддхи (пусть на самом простом уровне, в виде освоения четырех активностей), либо свидетельство авторитетных гуру (если кто-то из них прямо высказался о Парибке: "вот, очень продвинутый и крутой йогин дзогчена, будьте как он"). Ну или хотя бы какие-то чисто внешние моменты - например, долгосрочный затвор по приближению. А то, знаете, я тоже крутой йогин  :Smilie:  Вообще же несколько раз (я не слежу за Парибком, тьфу-тьфу, но иногда натыкаюсь) его реплики, касающиеся разных "технических" моментов ваджраяны и дзогчена давали мне полное основание думать, что он, мягко говоря, "не в теме" (конкретизировать не буду, не просите, можете мне не верить). Что же до "нравственных качеств" - Парибок ведет себя как быдло и хам. Наверное, не всегда, и, наверное, он может быть милым и душевным - не знаю.

Наверное, обсуждение личности не имеет отношения к теме, так что если модераторы сочтут нужным удалить соответствующие сообщения - не буду в претензии.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (18.05.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2020)

----------


## Кокотик

> Наверное, обсуждение личности не имеет отношения к теме, так что если модераторы сочтут нужным удалить соответствующие сообщения - не буду в претензии.


Мне личность Парибка сама по себе как говорится "до лампочки". 
"Обсуждение личности Парибка" началось ровно с того момента как А.Кук предложил оного как йогина-дзогченпа. То есть как некий образец для того, кто может быть стремится стать йогином, или интересуется тем, кто такие йогины. 
И в том, чтобы сказать, что такой-то человек не соответствует образцу для поведения других людей в какой-либо сфере деятельности нет ничего плохого, в буддизме такая проверка наоборот рекомендуется. 

Так что вот то, что ВН начал тащить в топик с какого-то перепуга, про то, что Парибок и специалист, и профессионал и т.п. - оно ровным счетом никакого отношения к сказанному мною лично не имеет. 

Как и то, что например Парибок еще и любитель пения :-) Что в общем то не делает из него певца :-)




Что касается мировоззрения уважаемого Андрея Всеволодовича, и его отношения к нравственности, то ознакомиться с ними можно так же по открытым источникам, вроде личного профиля в фб, например.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мне личность Парибка сама по себе как говорится "до лампочки". 
> "Обсуждение личности Парибка" началось ровно с того момента как А.Кук предложил оного как йогина-дзогченпа. То есть как некий образец для того, кто может быть стремится стать йогином, или интересуется тем, кто такие йогины. 
> )


йогины, это - те кто практикуют созерцательные методы 
и это вполне  нормальное, обыденное и принятое во всём буддийском мире название любого практика созерцателя в тех или иных йогических линиях\традициях

(причём традиционно, уж так принято в нереформированных индо-буддийских культурах: йогины в некотором роде часто противопоставляются "монашеству", в том числе и в образе жизни, внешнем облике, поведении ...
при этом йогином может быть и бхикшу (часто в изображениях тогда он будет представлен напр. в тигровой шкуре (Бирма, Тай, ... )),
а может быть и бродягой не имеющим внешних правил поведения,
а может быть и  семьянином )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

как и вполне нормальное и обыденное называние практикующего в традиции\линии дзокчэн - дзокчэнпа
(как и ньингмапа, или кагьюпа, ...)

----------


## Alex

Ок, тогда прошу меня величать исключительно "йогин-дзогченпа".

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (19.05.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ок, тогда прошу меня величать исключительно "йогин-дзогченпа".


Судя по заявленной традиции Вы и есть йогин-дзокчэнпа

Что в этом такого ?
Вы же практикуете йогические\созерцательны методы  линии Дзокчэн

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

*Кокотик* 

Вот даже в переводах тхеравадинских книг, например бесед учителей с учениками (в том числе и с западными созерцателями разного так сказать "уровня" )

Вот где встречаете "созерцатель\созерцатели" и т.п. - это часто просто перевод слов "йогин\йогины"
Тоже например часто и когда встречается "практик\-ки", "практикующий\практикующие" и т.п.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что касается мировоззрения уважаемого Андрея Всеволодовича, и его отношения к нравственности, то ознакомиться с ними можно так же по открытым источникам, вроде личного профиля в фб, например.


Смотрю дописали.

Знаком, периодически заглядываю на его страницу в фб. Интересно,  познавательно, ... (хоть там например  в политических вопросах могу быть кардинально другого мнения)
также в друзьях много интересных людей в том числе и опытных буддистов  и хорошо известных  в буддийских кругах (и учёные и практики , практикующие не один десяток лет (и не два)), есть и уважаемые участники с данного форума причём опять же - известные также и в реале 

Кстати фб  ещё хоть както нормально себя позиционирующая соц сеть и действительно есть интересные страницы, в том числе и официально подтверждённых организаций.

И ещё повторюсь:  Парибок авторитетный в РФ и учёный буддолог и буддист, не один десяток лет этим занимающийся (и не два)) Уже это хотябы повод задуматься если Вы в чёмто с ним не согласны касаемо понимания разных аспектов Дхармы - а правильно ли Вы понимаете.
(или там напр.  вообщем наследия индизмов (помнится Вы чёт и про ведическую культуру временами упоминаете и т.п.))

----------


## Кокотик

> Ок, тогда прошу меня величать исключительно "йогин-дзогченпа".


дя. сьездил на ритрит - йогин. спел песню - певец. слепил петуха из ...на...воза - скульптор!

----------


## Александр Кук

*Владимир Николаевич*,  ну вот зачем вам все это?) Не думаю, что Парибок нуждается в чьей-то защите на БФ. Тем не менее эта бессмысленная активность побудила меня пошарить в сети, что дало кмк вполне осмысленный результат

Андрей Парибок. Суть раннего буддизма Фев 03 2019
http://psychotechnology.ru/education...nnego-buddizma

за что я вам в некотором роде благодарен)

----------


## Кокотик

> *Владимир Николаевич*,  ну вот зачем вам все это?) Не думаю, что Парибок нуждается в чьей-то защите на БФ.


кому и кобыла невеста

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> *Владимир Николаевич*,  ну вот зачем вам все это?) )


Ну хотябы, чтоб привлечь внимание к тому, что РФ  давно уже есть буддизм. 
Не только виртуальные говорильни: кто прав кто виноват какой настоящий буддизм должен быть и прочее..., а есть буддийские организации центры группы,  постоянно приезжают и даже живут буддийские наставники, давно есть практикующие люди, 
... есть буддисты профессионально владеющие санскритом, пали, тибетским и преподающие. 
есть....
... и буддисты физики.
Но всего этого здесь  на форуме ... практически нет.
Зато всяких таких громких заявлений,  напр. на Парибка (а можно и куча других примеров) - есть.
Вот это вот ещё один такой наглядный пример как оно всё ещё перевёрнуто с ног наголову.

И ведь же, кто устремиться получить высшее образование  связанное с буддологией - пойдёт учится "у Парибка"(в данном случае образно выражаюсь), кто захочет изучать языки Дхармы - пойдёт учится там и у тех кого здесь критиковали, кто захочет учится практическим методам анализа и созерцания пойдёт учится например. на семинары Алекса Берзина, Алана Уоллеса, и других кого здесь будут критиковать.
А кто от "форуму поверит"(снова образно выражаюсь), то так ничего и ненайдёт, кроме как пополнит ряды воинства всем и вся недовольных виртуально правильных, всяких мифических ведических культур, эльфийских образов йогинов ....

Не должно так быть.

(п.с. а то ведь и фитнес центр где нормальные живые йогины(тож вполне настоящие и традиционно обученные(хоть и в "западных одеждах"))  асаны преподают - практической пользы больше приносит)




> Не думаю, что


тож так не думаю

----------


## Александр Кук

> Ну хотябы, чтоб привлечь внимание к тому, что РФ  давно уже есть буддизм. 
> Не только виртуальные говорильни: ...


Устрашающий план. ) Пока хотел бы послушать Парибка и продолжить читать материалы с сайта института Уоллеса.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.05.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Устрашающий план. ) .


Если ещё не до конца испугались  :Smilie: 
то он  в шапке форума вверху слева кнопочка есть


Нажмите  :Wink: 




> читать материалы с сайта института Уоллеса


а на сайт московского филиала* заходили
https://www.contemplative.ru/
(* ну это я так (снова образно) назвал, хотя связь непосредственная прямая)

----------


## Александр Кук

> Если ещё не до конца испугались 
> то он  в шапке форума вверху слева кнопочка есть
> 
> 
> Нажмите


нажал, жалко, там дальше кнопочка о круговой радуге не работает





> а на сайт московского филиала* заходили
> https://www.contemplative.ru/
> (* ну это я так (снова образно) назвал, хотя связь непосредственная прямая)


да, да, спасибо, я использую этот ресурс

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

Радуги ну совершенно случайно бывают во время разнообразных религиозных событий. С удивлением узнал, что радуга сопровождала интронизацию нынешнего императора Японии.

Буддийские монахи о круговой радуге вокруг Солнца

----------


## Александр Кук

Кстати, этот феномен ну совершенно случайного сопровождения радугой различных религиозных событий - достойнейшая задача для любого уважающего себя физика-буддиста (а не только гоняющегося за уважением других, всякими там грантами, нобелевками, степенями, регалиями)). Совершенно нетривиальное "место" проникновения сознания в физику, причем непреднамеренного, никто из участников религиозных событий и не думает о радуге. 

Предполагаю, что ключевой момент тут появление конденсата в нужный момент и в нужном месте, помимо солнечного света, конечно. Зародыши новой фазы с подходящей фрактальной размерностью быстренько находят друг друга.)

----------


## Александр Кук

> И ведь же, кто устремиться получить высшее образование  связанное с буддологией - пойдёт учится "у Парибка"(в данном случае образно выражаюсь), кто захочет изучать языки Дхармы - пойдёт учится там и у тех кого здесь критиковали, кто захочет учится практическим методам анализа и созерцания пойдёт учится например. на семинары Алекса Берзина, Алана Уоллеса, и других кого здесь будут критиковать.


Кривите душой, т.е. ее пустотой от самобытия), Уоллес распространяет на Запад - пророчество дакини о 100 учениках Дуджома Лингпы с Запада, которые осуществят великий перенос - ну самую что ни на есть тибетскую мистику в виде сначала перевода на английский всей Сути Ваджры Дуджома Лингпы, а потом еще публикацией двух книг своих комментариев, а руководство вашей ... аццоциации ... после того, как я заметил, что кнопка о круговой радуге не работает, вообще ее сняла и заменила на випассану в Украине из Англии.))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кривите душой, т.е. ее пустотой от самобытия), Уоллес распространяет на Запад - пророчество дакини о 100 учениках Дуджома Лингпы с Запада, которые осуществят великий перенос - ну самую что ни на есть тибетскую мистику...


"мистика" - эт чё ?  как это будет нормальным понятным буддийским языком, а то выражаетесь как комсомолец агитатор антирелигиозный  ) 
человек учит созерцательным методам (если ещё в виртуальных просторах ненаткнулись, то возможно скоро).





> кнопка о круговой радуге


тож не совсем понимаю о чем Вы

кмк. приняли изображение символа "Колесо Дхармы" за радугу. (или может кнопку новостной рассылки)




> ..аццоциации..


 некрасиво,  неуподобляйтесь 

.............................




> что ключевой момент тут появление конденсата в нужный момент и в нужном месте, помимо солнечного света,


имхо: подходите к понимаю, одного из аспектов (или: грани), того: почему именно используется образ "радуга"

 радуга это "нечто (само)сущее" или  "видимость" ?

(а то ведь может как и в песне быть: "я однажды за радугой побежал, как шальной ..." )

----------


## Александр Кук

> кмк. приняли изображение символа "Колесо Дхармы" за радугу. (или может кнопку новостной рассылки)


кмк вы занимаетесь чем-то гнусненьким, когда пишете такие вещи, но это ваше дело. сейчас (5 минут назад) вообще кнопок не вижу, а картинку делать лень в подтверждение.

Всех благ

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> а картинку делать лень в подтверждение.



Слева на право:
"Колесо Дхармы" надпись "Ассоциация "Буддизм в Интернете""

Далее (*символы насколько понимаю используются для немнго(точнее много) неправильного деления всё ещё принятого в англоязычных странах (бывает импортировано и в страны традиционно буддийских регионов)) :
"Скрещенные Ваджры" (в данном этом * символизирует тибетские линии буддизма под кодово назваемо "Ваджраяна")
"Колесо Дхармы" (в данном этом * символизирует  линии буддизма Юговосточной Азии под кодово назваемо "Тхеравада")
"Цветок Лотоса" (в данном этом * символизирует Дальневосточные  линии буддизма под кодово назваемо "Махаяна"")

Далее:
Кнопка RSS




> Всех благ


Спасибо!

----------


## Александр Кук

> ...


Это вообще не кнопки. А закладка/кнопка о круговой радуге была правее закладки/кнопки о новостях

По поводу вашего странного вспоминания о комсомоле в связи с моим упоминанием о мистическом опыте, распространяемом Уоллесом. Не знаю, что у вас там было с комсомолом, но я ориентируюсь на Комаровского со товарищи, т.е. вовсе не на ваш совок, а на Оксфорд
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post840617

хотя Комаровский пишет об опыте ultimate reality, не уточняя, в чем он выражается

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это вообще не кнопки. А закладка/кнопка о круговой радуге была правее закладки/кнопки о новостях
> 
> По поводу вашего странного вспоминания о комсомоле в связи с моим упоминанием о мистическом опыте, распространяемом Уоллесом. Не знаю, что у вас там было с комсомолом, но я ориентируюсь на Комаровского со товарищи, т.е. вовсе не на ваш совок, а на Оксфорд
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post840617
> 
> хотя Комаровский пишет об опыте ultimate reality, не уточняя, в чем он выражается


Дык и данная работа уважаемого Ярослава Комаровского - религиеведчиская )
И хоть с данной работой не знаком, но судя по предыдущим и имеющемуся отрывку, там тоже  знакомство западной аудитории с тем пониманием, что и например в  Кагью Камцан (и не только)*, да это отличается от более известного и распространённого в буддологической среде, как то более явным наличием понимания пустоты именно как пустоты-от-иного(просто неприсущего тому от чего то пусто, хоть при этом и оно не пусто от своей сути(иль:природы)) отсутствием противопоставления Асанги(йогачары) и Нагарджуны(мадхйамаки) и т.д.
Да это необычно, какраз вот и в силу того что мало знакомо западу, но ничего какогото мистического там вроде нет ) ну разве что нативное\естественное переживание ума посчитать мистическим, дык так можно и назвать мистическим нативное\естественное понимание _видимого_(вот именно _видимого_ , если именно данную категорию опыта выделить в отдельный кластер (ну иль обратить внимание именно на данный кластер опыта))  как цвет-форма\образ назвать мистическим.
Кстати, _видимое_(иль:_зримое_) отличается по своей сути, хоть чемто, от ... радуги ?

(*при этом Я. Комаровский больше опирается на сакьяпиского учёного Сакья Чокдена)

(п.с. ниразу не замечал на той странице справа от новостной кнопки ещё одну, заходил специально сейчас с разных устройств и браузеров, ничего нет. вот мистика однако ))

----------


## Александр Кук

> ...


*Владимир Николаевич*, если вы прочитаете название книги Комаровского, то увидите там "Тибетский буддизм и мистический опыт", насколько я понял, просмотрев начало доступной части книги, под мистическим опытом имеется в виду, то что я уже приводил "ultimate reality experience". Или нирвана. Если хотите что-то уточнить по этому вопросу, то обратитесь плз непосредственно к книге. Комаровский пишет, что среди религиоведов идут дебаты о (не)опосредованном мистическом опыте, он ограничил себя тибетским буддизмом.

Предлагаю забыть о закладке/кнопке с круговой радугой (я ее видел вчера и сообщил об этом вечером, в последнем посте, об отсутствии этой закладки/кнопки я сообщил сегодня в 9-57), судя по тому, как днем менялся дизайн главной страницы ассоциации (на нее происходит переход, если нажать на кнопку в левом верхнем углу), там велись технические работы. На той картинке, которую привели вы, нет вообще никаких закладок/кнопок, о чем сообщил и я, но поленился привести картинку (а вы нет). 

Нет, теперь тех кнопок/закладок, какие были вчера, и ладно.)

PS исходно меня интересовал материал о круговой радуге, он есть на сайте ассоциации и ссылку на него я привел в одном из своих сообщений выше.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> *Владимир Николаевич*, если вы прочитаете название книги Комаровского, то увидите там "Тибетский буддизм и мистический опыт", насколько я понял, просмотрев начало доступной части книги, под мистическим опытом имеется в виду, то что я уже приводил "ultimate reality experience". *Или* нирвана.
> .


Вот это вот "или", это же уже чисто Ваше.

А вообще поищите его предыдущие книги, эта продолжение всё тогоже направления исследования

(п.с. и это - запад действительно только сейчас более менее неопосредованно знакомится с наследием классического индийского академического буддизма махавихар. так что найдёте много нового, которое при этом на самом деле классическое  традиционное. этого практически нет в форумных общениях где в основном переливаются некие представления о буддизме запада начала (или в лучшем случае середины) двадцатого века оформившиеся далеко не на основе буддийских взглядов (а опосредованно напр. новоиндуискими писателями, ну или ранними западными ориенталистами практически не знакомыми ни с буддийскими системами образования ни с буддийскими науками ни с полными  корпусами текстов и понимания тех или иных текстуальных передач))

(п.с п.с ну конечно не стоит забывать, что это именно исследование, а не некий непогрешимый западнорелигиозный догмат (что кмк бывает\случается  если перенести паттерн "религиозная вера" на науку))

----------


## Александр Кук

> Вот это вот "или", это же уже чисто Ваше.


Вы прочитали доступную часть этой книги Комаровского?

----------


## Александр Кук

Сегодня было еще одно приключение. 

Впервые за все время использования и-мейл при попытке входа система сообщила, что либо мой комп заражен вирусом, либо была попытка взлома, потребовав дополнительную информацию для входа в почту. Мой комп не заражен, я еще раз проверил. 

Стало быть
1.	Сбой в почтовом сервисе впервые за все годы использования. Вероятность почти 0.
2.	Попытка взлома. Этот почтовый ящик привязан только к этому форуму, там только сообщения с форума и больше ничего нет и не будет. Этот и-мейл я нигде не светил, соответственно, его можно узнать только через этот форум.

Я пишу это сообщение с одной целью, чтобы сообщить публично: и-мейл, привязанный к форуму, создан только под этот форум и больше ни для чего. В этом почтовом ящике ничего нет, только сообщения с форума.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы прочитали доступную часть этой книги Комаровского?


и ничего не нашёл что бы указывало на что под "ultimate reality experience" понимается нирвана
там всё о том же что и в предыдущих книгах, о мадхйамаке и о том  (что напр. в  Кагью, называется - махамадхьямака), и это связано с умом(о чём можете узнать и из оглавления) , ну и поищите предыдущие работы автора

Да и вообще нет ниодного буддийского взгляда мировоззрения традиции, где лишь нирвана это предельная реальность.
Нирвана это не христианский Бог,  не китайское Дао, не индуиский Парабрахман, не некая ещё типа первооснова всего сущего и т.п

----------

Won Soeng (22.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

> и ничего не нашёл что бы указывало на что под "ultimate reality experience" понимается нирвана


мне придется потратить время, чтобы найти соответствующее место

----------


## Won Soeng

Все верно, предельная реальность четырехчастна: рупа, читта, четасика и нирвана.

Нирвана не является условием для чего бы то ни было. Но читта прозрения нирваны - условие для смены готры существ, пробуждение ума к освобождению.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.05.2020), Монферран (22.05.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Все верно, предельная реальность четырехчастна: рупа, читта, четасика и нирвана.
> 
> ..


Также, всё можно рассмотреть и более углублённо расширенно: по дхату
по _областям_ \(тут бы подошло и то что именуемо "месторождение"(напр. полезных ископаемых) но русский язык в данном случае немного подводит ибо рассматриваем и "нерождённое")\роду(таже проблемка)\семействам(тоже)

и будем иметь, что нирвана(ниббана) относиться к дхармадхату(дхаммадхату), куда относятся и четасики(кои если по скандхам, это: веданы, самджни, самскары (но по скандхам нирвана не рассматривается, так как не всё можно наименовать кучей\грудой\группой\совокупностью или частью такового ) ) 

Зачем так? (когда есть по четырём парамартхам).

- в учениях по абхидхарме\абхидхамме изложенных Буддой божествам и повторённых людям (напр. Шарипутре) данное четырёхчастное рассмотрение не используется подразумеваясь  как и так понятное
- в индийских шастрах\трактатах (за исключением работ учёных Тхеравады после 11 в.н.э.) также
- в работах тибетских, китайских, японских,... буддийских учёных - также
- в практике смрити-упастхана(сатипаттхана) нирвана(ниббана) обнаруживается в дхармадхату\дхаммадхату
-  и т.д. 

плюс данное рассмотрение углубит и расширит не только теоретическое осмысление текстов, но и практическое применение, напр. по типу того что для практического применения мало понимать что физическое это материя - но надо и более детальное рассмотрение материального и законов физики
но конечно и без понимания различий по-сути: читта, четасика, рупа и нирвана - невозможно и понимание сутр\сутт и шастр, так как данное понимание по-сути подразумевается как и так известное и является важным аспектом контекста в котором излагались сутры и создавались трактаты.

----------


## Alex

> Вы прочитали доступную часть этой книги Комаровского?


Я совсем не слежу за темой и не в курсе, о чем идет спор, но Ярослав, безсуловно, большой молодец. Вот держите всю книгу целиком  :Smilie: 

Tibetan Buddhism and mystical experience.pdf

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

> Я совсем не слежу за темой и не в курсе, о чем идет спор, но Ярослав, безсуловно, большой молодец. Вот держите всю книгу целиком 
> 
> Tibetan Buddhism and mystical experience.pdf


Для того, чтобы убедиться в моей правоте, т.е. адекватном воспроизведении мнения Я.Комаровского, вся книга не нужна, достаточно ее фрагмента, на который я ссылался выше. 

*Владимир Николаевич*, вы не удосужились его сколько-нибудь внимательно просмотреть, а мне надоело тратить время на то, чтобы сажать вас в лужу еще раз.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> .....
> 
> *Владимир Николаевич*, вы не удосужились его сколько-нибудь внимательно просмотреть, а мне надоело тратить время на то, чтобы сажать вас в лужу еще раз.


 человече (так называемый vocativus (звательный падеж))
не теряйте лица, ведь же любой может посмотреть тот отрывок, а теперь благодаря уважаемому Алексу и всю книгу

----------


## Александр Кук

> человече (так называемый vocativus (звательный падеж))
> не теряйте лица, ведь же любой может посмотреть тот отрывок, а теперь благодаря уважаемому Алексу и всю книгу


именно потому, что любой может посмотреть тот отрывок, на который я сослался, я и написал, что не хочу терять время на то, чтобы еще раз сажать вас в лужу, Владимир Николаевич.

----------


## Кокотик

А может ВН - влаголюбивый. И только и ждет, что его наконец-то посадят в лужу. 

*отрывок не читала, но не одобряет*

----------


## Won Soeng

> Также, всё можно рассмотреть и более углублённо расширенно: по дхату
> по _областям_ \(тут бы подошло и то что именуемо "месторождение"(напр. полезных ископаемых) но русский язык в данном случае немного подводит ибо рассматриваем и "нерождённое")\роду(таже проблемка)\семействам(тоже)
> 
> и будем иметь, что нирвана(ниббана) относиться к дхармадхату(дхаммадхату), куда относятся и четасики(кои если по скандхам, это: веданы, самджни, самскары (но по скандхам нирвана не рассматривается, так как не всё можно наименовать кучей\грудой\группой\совокупностью или частью такового ) ) 
> 
> Зачем так? (когда есть по четырём парамартхам).
> 
> - в учениях по абхидхарме\абхидхамме изложенных Буддой божествам и повторённых людям (напр. Шарипутре) данное четырёхчастное рассмотрение не используется подразумеваясь  как и так понятное
> - в индийских шастрах\трактатах (за исключением работ учёных Тхеравады после 11 в.н.э.) также
> ...


Дхармадхату это не нирвана, а прозрение в нирвану, читта, сопровождаемая знанием о возникновении и прекращении.

----------

Монферран (22.05.2020)

----------


## Won Soeng

> именно потому, что любой может посмотреть тот отрывок, на который я сослался, я и написал, что не хочу терять время на то, чтобы еще раз сажать вас в лужу, Владимир Николаевич.


Так себе мотивация. Может быть лучше направить усилия на то, чтобы поднять из лужи себя и других?

----------

Монферран (22.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

> Так себе мотивация. Может быть лучше направить усилия на то, чтобы поднять из лужи себя и других?


На каком основании вы считаете, что в обсуждаемом мной и Владимиром Николаевичем вопросе, не только он оказался в луже, т.к. не удосужился сколько-нибудь внимательно просмотреть предложенный мной отрывок книги Комаровского? Этого отрывка более чем достаточно для того, чтобы убедиться в том, что я адекватно воспроизвожу мнение Комаровского по обсуждаемому вопросу.

----------


## Won Soeng

> На каком основании вы считаете, что в обсуждаемом мной и Владимиром Николаевичем вопросе, не только он оказался в луже, т.к. не удосужился сколько-нибудь внимательно просмотреть предложенный мной отрывок книги Комаровского? Этого отрывка более чем достаточно для того, чтобы убедиться в том, что я адекватно воспроизвожу мнение Комаровского по обсуждаемому вопросу.


Вы подумали, что у меня акцент на одной конкретной луже, а ведь у меня был акцент на мотивации никого не сажать в лужу. Я не критикую Вас в Вашей беседе с Владимиром Николаевичем, а лишь предлагаю взаимно помогать друг-другу, а не самоутверждаться за счет других, сажая их в лужи. Это, конечно, моя наивная фантазия, но вдруг?  :Smilie:  Не подумайте, что я сам такой большой умелец и бросаю Вам вызов  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (22.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

> Вы подумали, что у меня акцент на одной конкретной луже, а ведь у меня был акцент на мотивации никого не сажать в лужу. Я не критикую Вас в Вашей беседе с Владимиром Николаевичем, а лишь предлагаю взаимно помогать друг-другу, а не самоутверждаться за счет других, сажая их в лужи. Это, конечно, моя наивная фантазия, но вдруг?  Не подумайте, что я сам такой большой умелец и бросаю Вам вызов


Если вы заметили, то я до сих пор не нашел нужное место из фрагмента книги Комаровского, хотя у меня было достаточно времени. Если человек не прав, а Владимир Николаевич не прав в данном случае (нирвану не я добавил), то в этом ничего страшного нет, но он не удосужился внимательно прочитать предложенный мной фрагмент и все равно настаивает на своем. Вот причина именно "лужи", более того я считаю лужу в данном случае очень мягким и деликатным указанием на истинное местоположение Владимира Николаевича, т.к. он в этом положении оказывается уже не впервые со своими "методами" "аргументации" в наших... переписках.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Дхармадхату это не нирвана, а прозрение в нирвану, читта, сопровождаемая знанием о возникновении и прекращении.


Дхармадхату это не только нирвана.
Но: нирвана это дхармадхату.  Дхармадхату, при рассмотрении по дхату, является более высшим таксоном\категорией охватывающим\щей и нирвану.
(См. напр. Абхидхармакоша -  первую часть (Дхатунирдеша) - пятнадцатую карику)

И такое рассмотрение "по дхату" идёт со времени Будды и общее для всех линий, а рассмотрение по четырём параматтхам это уже введено в Тхераваде(гдето с 11 века нашей эры (или возможно с пятого нашей эры)) чтоб лучше понимать то что ранее и так подразумевалось как и так понятное.
Отсюда зная лишь рассмотрение "по четырём параматтхам" но не зная рассмотрение "по-дхату" и соотношение этих рассмотрений, Вы например не сможете понимать ни соответствующие индийские тексты(санскрит, пали), ни китайские, ни тибетские ..

(п.с. понимание по четырём парамартхам также важно, так как без этого не будет понимания ни дхату ни айатан ни сканхд по сути (там где рассматривается по дхату, по айатанам или по скандхам), особенно сейчас важно напр. чтоб не искать в том что рупа то что рупой не является по сути, или чтоб обратить внимание и на то что не рупа , или чтоб адекватно понимать что же по природе скандхи ведан, самджнь, самскар или что по  природе виджняна, и т.д.)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если вы заметили, то я до сих пор не нашел нужное место из фрагмента книги Комаровского, хотя у меня было достаточно времени. Если человек не прав, а Владимир Николаевич не прав в данном случае (нирвану не я добавил), то в этом ничего страшного нет, но он не удосужился внимательно прочитать предложенный мной фрагмент и все равно настаивает на своем. Вот причина именно "лужи", более того я считаю лужу в данном случае очень мягким и деликатным указанием на истинное местоположение Владимира Николаевича, т.к. он в этом положении оказывается уже не впервые со своими "методами" "аргументации" в наших... переписках.


В общем, Вы бы хотели его как-нибудь задеть, чтобы он осознал невнимательность и впредь был внимательнее к Вашим словам и Вашей позиции?  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (22.05.2020)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дхармадхату это не только нирвана.
> Но: нирвана это дхармадхату.  Дхармадхату, при рассмотрении по дхату, является более высшим таксоном\категорией охватывающим\щей и нирвану.
> (См. напр. Абхидхармакоша -  первую часть (Дхатунирдеша) - пятнадцатую карику)
> 
> И такое рассмотрение "по дхату" идёт со времени Будды и общее для всех линий, а рассмотрение по четырём параматтхам это уже введено в Тхераваде(гдето с 11 века нашей эры (или возможно с пятого нашей эры)) чтоб лучше понимать то что ранее и так подразумевалось как и так понятное.
> Отсюда зная лишь рассмотрение "по четырём параматтхам" но не зная рассмотрение "по-дхату" и соотношение этих рассмотрений, Вы например не сможете понимать ни соответствующие индийские тексты(санскрит, пали), ни китайские, ни тибетские ..
> 
> (п.с. понимание по четырём парамартхам также важно, так как не будет понимания дхату по сути, особенно сейчас важно напр. чтоб не искать в том что рупа то что по сути рупой не является или чтоб обратить внимание и на то что не рупа и т.д.)


Не нирвана - дхармадхату, а прозрение ума в нирвану, касание умом нирваны - вот что дхармадхату. Дхармадхату охватывает знание о нирване (как и знание о четырех реальностях, о четырех истинах и т.п.) 
Это просто смысловая тонкость. Все четыре реальности несводимы одна к другой, это принципиально. Поэтому она и называется предельной или конечной реальностью.

Поэтому есть парамартха нирвана, а есть парамартха четасика восприятия знания нирваны. А еще есть читта обращения готры.

Это важно, потому что это не "можно классифицировать так, а можно - эдак". Это инструкция для глубокой праджняпармиты.

----------

Монферран (22.05.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не нирвана - дхармадхату, а прозрение ума в нирвану, касание умом нирваны - вот что дхармадхату. Дхармадхату охватывает знание о нирване (как и знание о четырех реальностях, о четырех истинах и т.п.) 
> .


"касание умом", прозрение, знание и т.п. это по сути читта,
 познание\прозрение\касание умом нирваны  это мано-виджняна-дхату*, нирвана же это обьект познания \ познаваемое относящееся дхармадхату

(*познаваемое и воспринимаемое именно умом и в уме**, как и всё что дхармадхату)
(** при рассмотрении по айатанам, нирвана относится к дхармаайатана)

----------


## Александр Кук

> В общем, Вы бы хотели его как-нибудь задеть, чтобы он осознал невнимательность и впредь был внимательнее к Вашим словам и Вашей позиции?


Как я уже писал, мне лень тратить время на то, чтобы в очередной раз показать ему, что он в очередной раз не прав, т.е. в очередной раз сел в лужу.

----------


## Won Soeng

> "касание умом", прозрение, знание и т.п. это по сути читта,
>  познание\прозрение\касание умом нирваны  это мано-виджняна-дхату*, нирвана же это обьект познания \ познаваемое относящееся дхармадхату
> 
> (*познаваемое и воспринимаемое именно умом и в уме**, как и всё что дхармадхату)
> (** при рассмотрении по айатанам, нирвана относится к дхармаайатана)


Ну, не буду настаивать. Остаёмся при своих.

----------

Монферран (22.05.2020)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как я уже писал, мне лень тратить время на то, чтобы в очередной раз показать ему, что он в очередной раз не прав, т.е. в очередной раз сел в лужу.


А Вам важно знать, чтобы он знал, что Вы видите, как он сел в лужу, но не настолько важно, чтобы это показать?  :Smilie: 

Я шучу  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (22.05.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> мне придется потратить время, чтобы найти соответствующее место


Если честно, то всё ещё жду обоснования того, что здесь не просто - чисто Ваше "или"
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post840704

(судя по активности в написании сообщений - свободное время у Вас есть)

----------


## Александр Кук

> Если честно, то всё ещё жду обоснования того, что здесь просто - чисто Ваше "или"
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post840704
> 
> (судя по активности в написании сообщений - время у Вас есть)


не для вас, в очередной раз

----------


## Александр Кук

> А Вам важно знать, чтобы он знал, что Вы видите, как он сел в лужу, но не настолько важно, чтобы это показать? 
> 
> Я шучу


а я нет и поэтому трижды повторил в очередной раз, но вы решили еще и "пошутить" по этому поводу

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> не для вас, в очередной раз


хорошо.
но книгу всётаки прочитайте, она действительно стоящая внимания

----------


## Won Soeng

> а я нет и поэтому трижды повторил в очередной раз, но вы решили еще и "пошутить" по этому поводу


Без шуток я сразу Вам сказал: так себе мотивация. Неблагая. Происходит из неблагого, несчастливого восприятия.

----------

Монферран (23.05.2020)

----------

